# [SOLVED] Problems starting X using nouveau mod. No /dev/dri

## SunHateR

Hi all,

I got some problems configuring Xorg server on hardened machine. The videocard is onboard - nVidia GeForce 6100. I tried with both nouveau and nv video drivers, following all official docs - disabling CONFIG_PAX_KERNEXEC and CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_IO, enabling DRM and Nouveau Staging driver.

When I use nouveau:

```
...

[   115.181] (II) NOUVEAU driver

[   115.181] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[   115.181]    RIVA TNT    (NV04)

[   115.181]    RIVA TNT2   (NV05)

[   115.181]    GeForce 256 (NV10)

[   115.181]    GeForce 2   (NV11, NV15)

[   115.181]    GeForce 4MX (NV17, NV18)

[   115.181]    GeForce 3   (NV20)

[   115.181]    GeForce 4Ti (NV25, NV28)

[   115.181]    GeForce FX  (NV3x)

[   115.181]    GeForce 6   (NV4x)

[   115.181]    GeForce 7   (G7x)

[   115.181]    GeForce 8   (G8x)

[   115.182] (--) using VT number 7

[   115.185] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   115.306] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:05.0

[   115.306] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   115.310] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.310] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

[   115.314] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.314] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

[   115.318] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.318] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

[   115.321] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.321] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

[   115.325] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.325] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

[   115.329] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.329] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

[   115.333] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.333] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

[   115.336] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.336] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

[   115.340] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.340] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

[   115.344] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.344] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

[   115.348] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.348] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

[   115.352] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.352] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

[   115.355] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.355] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

[   115.359] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.359] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

[   115.363] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.363] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card15

[   115.367] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1

[   115.367] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   115.373] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   115.377] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

[   115.381] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

[   115.385] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

[   115.389] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

[   115.392] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

[   115.396] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

[   115.400] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

[   115.404] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

[   115.407] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

[   115.411] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

[   115.415] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

[   115.419] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

[   115.423] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

[   115.426] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

[   115.430] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card15

[   115.434] (EE) [drm] failed to open device

[   115.434] (EE) No devices detected.

[   115.434]

Fatal server error:

[   115.434] no screens found

[   115.434]

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[   115.434] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   115.434]
```

There is no /dev/dri directory!

When I use nv:

```
...

[  1054.117] (II) LoadModule: "nv"

[  1054.118] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so

[  1054.131] (II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1054.131]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 2.1.18

[  1054.132]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1054.132]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  1054.132] (II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

        Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

        Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

        GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

        GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

        Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

        GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

        GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

        GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

        GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

        Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

        GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

        GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

        GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

        Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

        Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

        GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

        GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

        GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

        GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

        GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

        Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

        GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

        GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

        GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

        Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

        GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,

        GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,

        GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,

        GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,

        Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,

        GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,

        GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,

        GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro NVS 440, Quadro FX 550,

        Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

        GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

        GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

        GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 7100 GS,

        GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT,

        GeForce 6200, GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,

        GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,

        GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7350 LE,

        GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,

        GeForce Go 7400, GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M,

        Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M, GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350,

        GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7650 GS, GeForce 7600 GT, GeForce 7600 GS,

        GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce Go 7700,

        GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT, Quadro NVS 300M,

        GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560, GeForce 7900 GTX,

        GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 7950 GX2,

        GeForce 7950 GT, GeForce Go 7950 GTX, GeForce Go 7900 GS,

        GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M,

        Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500, Quadro FX 4500 X2,

        GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150,

        Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, GeForce Go 6100,

        GeForce 6150SE, GeForce 6100 nForce 405, GeForce 6100 nForce 400,

        GeForce 6100 nForce 420, GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M,

        GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M, GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a,

        GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a, GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a,

        GeForce 8800 GTX, GeForce 8800 GTS, GeForce 8800 Ultra,

        Quadro FX 5600, Quadro FX 4600, GeForce 8600 GTS, GeForce 8600 GT,

        GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GS, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 9500M GS,

        GeForce 8300 GS, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 9650M GS,

        GeForce 8700M GT, Quadro FX 370, Quadro NVS 320M, Quadro FX 570M,

        Quadro FX 1600M, Quadro FX 570, Quadro FX 1700, GeForce GT 330,

        GeForce 8400 SE, GeForce 8500 GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8300 GS,

        GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT,

        GeForce 8400M GS, GeForce 8400M G, Quadro NVS 140M, Quadro NVS 130M,

        Quadro NVS 135M, GeForce 9400 GT, Quadro FX 360M, GeForce 9300M G,

        Quadro NVS 290, GeForce GTX 295, GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTX 260,

        GeForce GTX 285, GeForce GTX 275, GeForce GTX 260, GeForce GTX 295,

        Quadroplex 2200 D2, Quadroplex 2200 S4, Quadro CX, Quadro FX 5800,

        Quadro FX 4800, Quadro FX 3800, GeForce 8800 GTS 512,

        GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce GT 230, GeForce 9800 GX2,

        GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTS 240, GeForce 9800M GTX,

        GeForce 8800M GTS, GeForce GTX 280M, GeForce 9800M GT,

        GeForce 8800M GTX, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTX 285M,

        GeForce 9600 GSO, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+,

        GeForce 9800 GTX+, GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce GTS 250,

        GeForce 9800M GTX, GeForce GTX 260M, Quadro FX 4700 X2,

        Quadro FX 3700, Quadro VX 200, Quadro FX 3600M, Quadro FX 2800M,

        Quadro FX 3700M, Quadro FX 3800M, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GS,

        GeForce 9600 GSO 512, GeForce GT 130, GeForce GT 140,

        GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9800M GS,

        GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GT,

        GeForce GTS 160M, GeForce GTS 150M, GeForce 9600 GSO,

        GeForce 9600 GT, Quadro FX 1800, Quadro FX 2700M, GeForce 9500 GT,

        GeForce 9400 GT, GeForce 9500 GT, GeForce 9500 GS, GeForce 9500 GS,

        GeForce GT 120, GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9600M GT,

        GeForce 9700M GT, GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9650M GT, GeForce G 110M,

        GeForce GT 130M, GeForce GT 120M, GeForce GT 220M, GeForce 9650 S,

        Quadro FX 380, Quadro FX 580, Quadro FX 1700M, GeForce 9400 GT,

        Quadro FX 770M, GeForce 9300 GE, GeForce 9300 GS, GeForce 8400,

        GeForce 8400 SE, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 9300M GS, GeForce G100,

        GeForce 9300 SE, GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9300M GS, Quadro NVS 150M,

        Quadro NVS 160M, GeForce G 105M, GeForce G 103M, GeForce G105M,

        Quadro NVS 420, Quadro FX 370 LP, Quadro NVS 450, Quadro FX 370M,

        Quadro NVS 295, GeForce 9100M G, GeForce 8200M G, GeForce 9200,

        GeForce 9100, GeForce 8300, GeForce 8200, nForce 730a, GeForce 9200,

        nForce 980a/780a SLI, nForce 750a SLI, GeForce 8100 / nForce 720a,

        GeForce 9400, GeForce 9400, GeForce 9400M G, GeForce 9400M,

        GeForce 9300, ION, GeForce 9400M G, GeForce 9400, nForce 760i SLI,

        GeForce 9400, GeForce 9300 / nForce 730i, GeForce 9200,

        GeForce 9100M G, GeForce 8200M G, GeForce 9400M, GeForce 9200,

        GeForce G102M, GeForce G102M, ION, ION, GeForce 9400, ION, ION LE,

        ION LE, GeForce GT 220, GeForce 315, GeForce 210, GeForce GT 230M,

        GeForce GT 330M, GeForce GT 230M, GeForce GT 330M, NVS 5100M,

        GeForce GT 320M, GeForce GT 240M, GeForce GT 325M, Quadro FX 880M,

        GeForce G210, GeForce 205, GeForce 310, ION, GeForce 210,

        GeForce 310, GeForce 315, GeForce G105M, GeForce G105M, NVS 2100M,

        NVS 3100M, GeForce 305M, ION, GeForce 310M, GeForce 305M,

        GeForce 310M, GeForce 305M, GeForce G210M, GeForce 310M,

        Quadro FX 380 LP, Quadro FX 380M, GeForce GT 330, GeForce GT 320,

        GeForce GT 240, GeForce GT 340, GeForce GT 330, GeForce GTS 260M,

        GeForce GTS 250M, GeForce 315, GeForce GT 335M, GeForce GTS 350M,

        GeForce GTS 360M, Quadro FX 1800M

[  1054.139] (--) using VT number 7

[  1054.142] (EE) NV: The PCI device 0x10de0242 (GeForce 6100) at 00@00:05:0 has a kernel module claiming it.

[  1054.142] (EE) NV: This driver cannot operate until it has been unloaded.

[  1054.142] (EE) No devices detected.

[  1054.142]

Fatal server error:

[  1054.142] no screens found

[  1054.142]

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[  1054.142] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  1054.142]
```

Which module I have to unload?

Here is some info:

```
# uname -a

Linux rastix 2.6.36-hardened-r9 #1 SMP Sun Apr 10 00:06:36 EEST 2011 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-hardened-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-hardened-r9-x86_64-AMD_Sempron-tm-_Processor_2600+-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 08 Apr 2011 23:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -mtune=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -mtune=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.ludost.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.ludost.net/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.bg/ http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en bg"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aac acl amd64 amr berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dirac djvu dri encode faac faad flac fontconfig gdbm gif gsm hardened hdri iconv jbig jpeg jpeg2k justify lcms mmx mmxext modules mp3 mudflap multilib ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly ogg openexr openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline schroedinger session slang sndfile speex sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode urandom vhook vhosts vorbis wmf xml xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en bg" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Any help please!?Last edited by SunHateR on Sun Apr 10, 2011 2:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, SunHater,

Could you post the results of "lspci"?

Thank you.

----------

## SunHateR

Here it is:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a2)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

04:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
```

----------

## SunHateR

Okay, the framebuffer module was conflicted with DRM. Now I have /dev/dri/card0, but still cannot start X.

```
[   104.393] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 connected

[   104.393] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using fuzzy aspect match for initial modes

[   104.393] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 using initial mode 1024x768

[   104.393] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[   104.393] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 0)

[   104.393] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[   104.393] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[   104.393] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

[   104.393] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[   104.393] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

[   104.393] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[   104.393] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "848x480": 33.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[   104.393] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   33.75  848 864 976 1088  480 486 494 517 +hsync +vsync (31.0 kHz)

[   104.393] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[   104.393] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 489 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[   104.393] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[   104.393] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   104.393] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   104.394] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   104.408] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   104.408]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   104.408]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   104.408] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[   104.408] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[   104.408] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[   104.416] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   104.416]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 2.5.0

[   104.416]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[   104.416] (II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

[   104.416] (II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

[   104.416] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

[   104.427] (II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   104.427]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   104.427]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   104.427] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   104.428] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Opened GPU channel 1

[   104.428] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   104.429] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: nouveau

[   104.429] (II) NOUVEAU(0): GART: 64MiB available

[   104.429] (EE) NOUVEAU(0): Unable to allocate GART memory

[   104.441] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[   104.441] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[   104.441] (II)         Solid

[   104.441] (II)         Copy

[   104.441] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[   104.441] (II)         UploadToScreen

[   104.441] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[   104.441] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Backing store disabled

[   104.441] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   104.442] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Associated with NV40 texture adapter.

[   104.442] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[   104.443] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS enabled

[   104.443] (II) NOUVEAU(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[   104.443] (--) RandR disabled

[   104.443] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   104.443] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   104.443] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   104.443] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   104.443] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   104.443] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   104.443] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   104.443] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   104.443] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   104.443] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   104.443] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   104.443] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   104.443] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   104.443] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   104.443] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   104.508] (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/nouveau_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_get_proc_address)

[   104.508] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

[   104.508] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

[   104.543] (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_get_proc_address)

[   104.543] (EE) GLX: could not load software renderer

[   104.543] (II) GLX: no usable GL providers found for screen 0

[   104.546] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVEnterVT is called.

[   104.546] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203

[   104.546] resize called 1024 768

[   105.124] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[   105.124] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   105.124] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   105.124] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   105.135] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   105.135]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 2.6.0

[   105.135]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   105.135]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   105.135] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   105.135] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[   105.135] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[   105.135] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   105.135] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   105.135] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   105.135] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   105.135] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   105.181] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[   105.181] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   105.181] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   105.181] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[   105.181] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[   105.181] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   105.181] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   105.181] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   105.181] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   105.181] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   105.186] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G) (/dev/input/event0)

[   105.186] (**) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   105.186] (**) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): always reports core events

[   105.186] (**) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[   105.186] (--) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Found keys

[   105.186] (II) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Configuring as keyboard

[   105.186] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G)" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   105.186] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   105.186] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   105.186] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   105.187] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G) (/dev/input/event1)

[   105.188] (**) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   105.188] (**) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   105.188] (**) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): always reports core events

[   105.188] (**) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[   105.188] (--) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Found 9 mouse buttons

[   105.188] (--) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Found scroll wheel(s)

[   105.188] (--) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Found relative axes

[   105.188] (--) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Found x and y relative axes

[   105.188] (--) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Found absolute axes

[   105.188] (--) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Found keys

[   105.188] (II) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Configuring as mouse

[   105.188] (II) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Configuring as keyboard

[   105.188] (II) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Adding scrollwheel support

[   105.188] (**) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   105.188] (**) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   105.188] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G)" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   105.188] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   105.188] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   105.188] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   105.188] (**) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   105.188] (**) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   105.188] (**) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   105.188] (**) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   105.189] (II) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): initialized for relative axes.

[   105.189] (WW) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): ignoring absolute axes.

[   105.189] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G) (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   105.189] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[   105.196] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event4)

[   105.196] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[   105.531] (II) Power Button: Close

[   105.531] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   105.531] (II) Power Button: Close

[   105.531] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   105.531] (II) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Close

[   105.531] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   105.531] (II) HOLTEK Wireless Keyboard/Mouse(2.4G): Close

[   105.531] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   105.532] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVLeaveVT is called.

[   105.532] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Closed GPU channel 1
```

----------

## SunHateR

Looks like mesa problem. I tried to recompile media-libs/mesa with various combinations of USE flags (classic, gallium), but still "undefined symbol: _glapi_get_proc_address" message exists using both drivers (nouveau and nv)

----------

## cach0rr0

assuming you already stumbled onto, and tried out the requisite hacks in this:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/328917

----------

## SunHateR

My mistake. There was missing xterm, xclock and twm. After emerging them finally the X starts successfuly, but without hardware GL support.

----------

